
Marvel Movies Will No Longer Be Released on Netflix Starting with Captain Marvel - joeyespo
https://comicbook-com.cdn.ampproject.org/c/comicbook.com/marvel/amp/2018/08/07/marvel-movies-disney-streaming-netflix-captain-marvel-2019/
======
MekaiGS
Autoplay video that takes up almost my whole screen with full sound blasting,
the video itself contains the cliff note of an article that has less than 500
words.

This is beyond awful.

~~~
imron
There should be an option or plugin for whatever browser you use to disable
auto-play videos.

~~~
infectoid
There is a config option for most broswers.

For firefox [https://support.mozilla.org/en-
US/questions/1150702](https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1150702)

Not sure for chrome.

~~~
imron
> There is a config option for most broswers

Yes, this is what I meant (and I have it switched on) although reading my
comment back I can see how it could be interpreted as me wishing for this
capability.

------
ProfessorLayton
I really do believe that Netflix has some hard times ahead. Disney has been
slowly but surely getting all of its ducks in a row, and with the Fox buyout,
it seems like it's set to setup a very compelling streaming service — to the
detriment of competitors.

 _Disney will own 39% of the theatrical marketshare_ once the fox acquisition
closes [1]. They'll be able to make all of those movies available to their own
streaming service and lock everyone else out if it makes business sense for
them to do so.

The problem for Netflix is that they'll effectively be middlemen unless they
start competing like their competitors do: A vertically integrated media
business where they own and distribute their own content. Yes, they've been
pouring billions into their library, but it looks like it could be too little
too late, much of it is too low quality, imho.

[1] [https://variety.com/2017/politics/news/disney-fox-deal-
antit...](https://variety.com/2017/politics/news/disney-fox-deal-antitrust-
enforcement-1202637338/)

~~~
lylecubed
> They'll be able to make all of those movies available to their own streaming
> service and lock everyone else out if it makes business sense for them to do
> so.

They have to make that streaming service first. Disney has a long history of
acquiring internet and game companies only to shut them down a year or two
later when they prove unsuccessful. Their own endeavors in the web and game
space have been wildly unsuccessful. They fundamentally do not understand the
internet and I see no indication that has changed.

------
jmspring
Netflix used to have decent content. Now, it's mostly Netflix originals and an
occasional surprise and lots of not great content. Most of the services for
their "subscriber level" are the same -- hulu and prime being others. Now
instead of "Prime" you need "Prime + StarZ" or some other BS. Basically, the
online services have devolved back to the 80s HBO/Cinemax/etc era where
everything with real content is extra.

~~~
nkozyra
I think that's fine at a certain price point (it's the a la cart system we
clamored for) but at $9-$20 a service it ends up costing more than cable
because there's no comprehensive aggregator platforms anymore.

The Netflix model became "get or create everything we can," which means a lot
of cruft. Prime gets scraps. Hulu and Sling are just putting lipstick on a
pig. It's a mess. What consumers want is to select and pay for what they want.
That was the major complaint against cable and it's no different with
streaming services today.

~~~
rosege
I'snt Hulu owned by Disney and Fox? Not in the US and don't use it but I'd
imagine they could really make it pretty amazing with back catalogue etc if
they wanted to.

~~~
nkozyra
It's owned in part by a lot of media companies, primarily as counter-half-
measure against YouTube and later Netflix and Amazon.

It's not an end game. It's the proverbial finger in the dike, a way to buy
time until figuring out the next great way to screw consumers.

~~~
dayofthedaleks
Fyi... for that expression you'd want to use 'dike,' not its homophone.

~~~
teh_klev
Not sure if edited, but if nkozyra had said "dyke" then it's a perfectly valid
(non-derogatory) noun for describing a levee or earthwork to prevent the
ingress of water.

[https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/dyke](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/dyke)

~~~
dayofthedaleks
Huh, I'd never known the Australian use as a synonym for jakes/outhouse!

~~~
teh_klev
I always thought that was a "dunny" in Australian parlance. You learn a new
thing every day on HN :)

------
fourmii
This shouldn't be surprising since we all know that Disney will be bringing
out their own streaming service in 2019...

~~~
sundvor
Torrents are dead, they said. Well at least it disappeared from the mainstream
when it got easy and relatively cheap to legally access movies and TV shows.

With the increasing fragmentation of commercial content networks, I can easily
see a resurrection of public interest in non-legit ways of consuming content.

~~~
teh_klev
> Torrents are dead, they said.

Well....guess what, they're very much alive again. As a European I don't have
access to Hulu, HBO etc. The Netflix catalogue range here is still a fraction
of Netflix US. I doubt we'll see Disney for years to come, if at all.

So I'm back to the torrents again, despite wanting to pay for content. Maybe I
sound like an entitled brat (I'm kinda not at 51), but I have the money
burning in my pocket to pay for content (one-off rentals - I'm fine with that)
and the studios still just don't seem to get it.

~~~
dijit
Chiming in as a 28 year old who was having a generally great time with iTunes,
buying music and having it backed up in the cloud on by behalf was definitely
something I enjoyed until Apple changed directions and kept pushing Apple
Music. Now iTunes and my Music app are nerfed enough that I don’t buy music
through my phone anymore.

I’m happy to pay if it’s easy. But I would like to own access to my
music/movies/tv. Even if it costs a bit more.

------
senectus1
way to go guys... I was just beginning to think that piracy was almost
irrelevant now...

------
friedButter
I suspect they will still be available on TPB and friends

------
rm_-rf_slash
Looks like every content producer wants their own streaming service these
days, and for good reason too. Good video content is expensive to produce. Why
give Netflix all that extra margin?

My only concern is whether consumers will opt for a bunch of different
streaming subscriptions instead of the old duo, Netflix and Hulu, with a side
of HBO? At some point it’s just going to be too much to pay for, and there’s
only so much television one can watch in a month.

A subscription service for a solid niche will do fine - Disney is all but
assured to have a permanent subscription from their dedicated fans and the
parents of young children, and Marvel pretty much owns the superhero
entertainment space - but what is Netflix’s niche? A browse through their
original content is a spray-and-pray of categories that seeks to grab ahold of
everyone. Some of it is pretty good, a fair amount is mediocre, and the vast
majority I will never watch or probably even know exists. At what point is a
subscriber going to shrug their shoulders and cancel all-for-all Netflix in
favor of a subscription to a smaller selection of the stuff they love the
most?

